# Found best detangler!



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi all!

I just thought I’d share a detangler that I’ve been using on Belle for the last 3 months.

I tend to brush her once a week so I do find mats, especially where her harness rubs against her hair and near her bum where her hair is curly.

Tropiclean tangle remover is my go to spray. I just spray the mat and massage it in and gently start combing. It’s truly like magic; Belle sits on my lap while we watch a movie and doesn’t complain at all as I untangle her. The comb glides through the mat like it’s nonexistent.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting what works so well for Belle. I use Top Performance by Glo Coat and it does an excellent job on Chrissy's hair.


----------

